# Too much crema on shot from sage touch



## Daniel_Coffee (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi all

I have a sage touch that makes shots with way too much crema. Almost the same amount as the actual shot. It is therefore impossible to make latte art. I know for sure that it isn't the beans, since I have tried the same beans on a Sage Oracle with perfect results.

The shots starts coming out already around 5-6 seconds with the grinder set at 6. Can it over extract with such low grinding setting? Could it be a too high pressure? and can that be set on a sage touch?

/Daniel


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Which basket are you using


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

You are probably using the double wall basket.


----------

